# Protective coating for spray painted chairs?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not one thing you suggested made a whole lot of logical since.
What do you mean by warm up the finish?
Any black surface is going to show every speck of dirt and hand print.
Never once seen a Windsor chair or farm table painted black.
Got a picture?


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

You say it dried dusty-looking. Did you wipe it after sanding?

Also if you put wax on it youll have to remove that first for any decent adhesion in your coating.


----------



## evb12 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, I wiped it down after sanding and it looked better, but still weird. Thanks, I have taken the trial runs of wax and whatnot off before trying anything else with paint thinner and/or sanding. The finish is smooth, it's just sort of flat. I actually used semi-gloss spray paint, not satin as I posted.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I have a feeling what you did was put the spray paint on too thin. You are supposed to apply fairly thin coats and put on multiple coats in sequence. What your describing as 'dusty and 'dull is how spray paint can look if it's under applied. Just fogged on basically. 

The ideal coat of spray paint is to put it on right up to the point that it runs. Practicing on scrap can give you a better idea of how much that is. It's still not much, spray paint is thin after all, but more than just a fogging. Then do multiple coats in sequence. Maybe three to four coats about a half hour apart. 

If I were you I would try again with the semi-gloss. It's going to be simpler if you can get an acceptable finish with just one product, and it's certainly possible to archive a nice finish with the Rustolem cans. Doing something like a chair can be tricky because of all the connections, good luck.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Another tip for spraying a chair is to do it in sections. The places where the vertical and horizontal supports of the chair meet are where runs will occur. Spray the verticals by themselves, wait a few minutes then spray the horizontals. This will help prevent too much wet build up at the cross overs and allow to get a thicker coat on without runs.


----------

